# Key Post: Cashing Endowment Policies



## Brendan Burgess (19 Nov 2001)

Folks,

Who sells them in Ireland?

Arte they a good investment.?

Who can advise on their purchase?

Rgds, F16


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (19 Nov 2001)

*Re: Traded Endowment Policies*

Hi Flash, 

* "Who sells them in Ireland?"*

There are three marketmakers licensed by IFSRA:

Irish Policy Exchange Co. Ltd. (part of Fexco), 066 7117677

The Endowment Policy Purchasing Co. Ltd. (part of IFG Group), Ph. 1850 595959

Endowment Exchanges Ltd (Andy O'Loghlin, Ballyhurly, Ogonnelloe Co. Clare  Telephone  061 923025),  .  

* "Are they a good investment.?"*

Remember you're buying an endowment policy underwritten by an insurance company, so how good an investment it is depends on the price you're paying for it relative to it's expected maturity value, the time left to maturity and the company underwriting it.  

* "Who can advise on their purchase?"*

Don't know of anyone specialising in independent advice on traded policies.  If you were considering an investment in a specific policy, I'd suggest that you contact a broker who is very familiar with the technical workings of the policy in question, or else a firm of consulting actuaries, although this may prove an expensive option.    

Regards, 

Liam D Ferguson
www.ferga.com 

_Address updated by RainyDay_


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Nov 2001)

*Re: Traded Endowment Policies*

I think that there are too many uncertainties in these products to invest in them.

The returns on the with profits funds seem to be falling and as a result they are imposing MVAs. I understand that the terminal bonuses are being reduced also, but the products are too opaque to see a clear picture.

I think that there might also be a tax problem with them. Check it out before you buy. 

Brendan


----------



## flash (13 Jun 2004)

*thx*

thx


----------

